# Chickens?



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm thinking of buying some chickens in the spring. My husband resisted the idea before because we weren't living at that house for long but now he's seen how wonderful it would be to have fresh eggs! The dogs love the eggs too  now I just have to figure out which breed to buy, how many, and the type of coup. I like the looks of the fluffy chickens, like silkies but I'm not sure how well they'd keep warm in Oregon. I'm leaning towards a chicken tractor style coup because it's so wet here. Their pen area would turn into a swamp pretty quickly. Any chicken gurus here?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I love my chickens, never thought I would enjoy them as much as I do. I live in Kansas City, MO and it gets very cold in the winter and very hot in the summer - do not think I have lost any related to temperature.

We have lost a bunch to predators, so the first year we put a wire covering on the pen. Also learned that chicken wire can easily be ripped apart by possums and raccoons, so we now have sturdier wiring.

I love my silkies, Cochins and Brahmas. Cochins and brahmas are bantams and regular size. Bantams eggs are small, about two eggs equal one. These breeds tend to be better pets and are affectionate if hand raised.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Did you build your own coup or purchase one? It seems like a big project to hand build but I want it to be safe and we will probably have raccoons and opossums around even though we're still technically in the city. I want an easy bird, that will be very friendly if I hand raise them from chicks. I have a small fear of chickens, I fear being pecked at mostly. I grew up in the suburbs so this is all new to me. I still have to convince my husband that it'll be cost effective and useful in the long run, not just fun for me.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm thinking of getting Dominiques instead of Silkies, at least to start. I may only be allowed 3 chickens since we might still be in the city. I'd like to get more eggs so a slightly larger bird makes sense. Plus theyll lay through the winter.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I found the thread where you shared photos of your coops. They're the cutest!!! I showed my husband and told him I wanted a little town like yours. He said "yeah, right!" Lol your husband is very talented.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

We have 6 chickens, 3 Black Sex Link, 1 Australorp and 2 Buff Orpington. They are so much fun and easy to keep. During the warmer, longer days, we get about 40 eggs a week. This time of year they slow down but we still get around 20 a week. Plenty for us and to share with family and friends.

Check out ≤≤ Backyardchickens.com≥≥ there is a very active, informative forum there. I learned so much when we were first starting out.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Here is our coop/run...


----------



## actuallyitsmadi (Aug 22, 2015)

I have Rhode Island Reds, and they're great! They've been laying for about three years straight, which I think is because of the lamp we put on them when the days are short. We have a coop with a run underneath it, but we let our chickens out into our goat pasture, which is just a wire and board fence. We have not had any chickens killed because of predators in the last 3 years, probably because of the goats. 

Also, don't worry about them pecking you, because they generally only do so if you are feeding them by hand, and even then it doesn't hurt much.


----------

